# Getting Started?



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Right. I have decided to try Molly in a show. (Lyn, her breeder has said I am allowed! ) 

I am in Northern Ireland, so I suspect my options are somewhat limited unless I wantt o go over the water to the mainland, which I don't to start with, but might do in future if she does well and takes to it all. 

I am naughty and haven't transferred her GCCF registration yet, so will do that ASAP. I am not yet a member of any cat club or organisation and haven't a clue about anything show wise. I have never been to a cat show and it might be the first time I enter is the first time I go to one, due to our location. 

So, what do I need to do/know?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you want to show under the GCCF this is a rough guide to entering a show : 
*Pick a show* from the GCCF show list 
*Obtain a schedule and entry form* Schedules are usually available anytime from 3 months before the date of the show. Closing dates vary, can be a month before the show, can be as little as 2 weeks before the show, but the closing date will be on the schedule. In some circumstances if you miss a closing date by a few days, if you contact the show manager (again details on the schedule) you can often get in as a late entry.

Most clubs nowadays have websites, the link should be available from the GCCF show list, but if it isn't try googling the club name. On their site will either be a schedule and entry form you can download or the address of the show manager to send a large SAE for one to be sent to you snail mail. If the club doesn't have a website then check the Our Cats newspaper for details of the show manager.

*Enter the show* With your schedule you should either have received or printed off an entry form. You need to complete this with

_Your cats details_ - usually pedigree name, sex, dob, sire, dam, GCCF reg no. All these details can be found on the pink slip you should have been given with your kitten. To enter the cat/kitten in your name, as the owner, you must have transferred the cat into your name. The GCCF should have received your transfer notification at least 21 days prior to the date of the show.

_The numbers of your chosen classes_ - Typically for a cat/kitten being shown for the first time this will be your open class and a number of side classes. Usually the cost of the entry covers an open class plus 3 miscellaneous classes. You can enter extra classes but you will be charged per class.

_Your details_ - name, address, signature etc

*Send off your show entry* including an SAE for confirmation of your entry, cheque and completed signed entry form. (Either mark up your schedule with the classes you have chosen or keep a copy of your entry form)

*Your schedule explained*

Usually on front cover you have the club logo and details of the venue, closing date and the show manager

On the inside front cover you will have more club details, committee members etc and a list of the judges.

Then there is a section explaining the GCCF rules for the show, dos and donts etc - you must read this if you are entering for the first time, this section also includes a description of the miscellaneous classes and qualification for each class.

Then you come on to the lists of classes divided into 2 main sections *Open Classes* and *Miscellaneous Classes* Within those 2 sections they are divided further into breed categories, they always appear in the same order :
Persian
Semi Longhair
British
Foreign
Burmese
Oriental
Siamese
Household pet
Within each breed category these are divided further into 
*Adults* - entire cats aged 9 mths and over on the date of the show 
*Kittens* - kittens aged under 9 mths on the date of the show, and 
*Neuters* - neutered/spayed cats aged 9mths and over on the date of the show
Towards the back you will probably find a membership application for the club (could be useful if you are entering more than one cat, sometimes it works out cheaper to join the club and enter as a member, as club members get reduced entry fees.

*GCCF Classes explained *

*Open Classes* - This is the main class. In an open class your cat is judged against like breed colour and sex only. So if your are entering an oriental black male kitten, in his open class he will be judged against any other oriental black male kittens entered. There will be a like class for any oriental black female kittens entered. The winner of each class is then judged against each other and the best one chosen, and if considered good enough awarded Best of Breed.

For adults or neuters this is the class where they compete for Challenge Certificates for Adults or Premier Certificates for Neuters (Kittens are not awarded certificates, just a placing). The judge picks the best cat in each class and decides whether they meet the standard of points sufficiently to be awarded a certificate. If they think the cat is worth of a certificate then it is awards, if not then they have the power to withhold it. Your cat needs to collect 3 certificates from 3 different judges to earn the title of Champion for Adults or Premier for Neuters.

*Grand Classes* This is a class open to titled cats only. There is a male and female class for every adult and neuter section in each breed category. The judge will pick their two best cats in the class, and if they think they are worthy of a certificate will award a Grand Challenge Certificate to the cat they prefer out of the two and a Reserve Grand Challenge/Premier Certificate to the other cat. The Reserve Grand is awarded in case the Grand winner is disqualified for any reason, then the Reserve steps up to the Grand place. Again if the judge does not think that the cats are worthy of a certificate then these can be withheld. If the Grand certificate is withheld the Reserve is automatically withheld as well. Your cat needs to collect 3 certificates from 3 different judges ( although these can be the same judges as awarded the Challenge/Premier certificates) to earn the title of Grand Champion for Adults or Grand Premier for Neuters.

*Imperial Grand Classes* This is a class open to Grand titled cats only. Again there is a male and female class for every adult and neuter section in each breed category. The judge will pick their two best cats in the class, and if they think they are worthy of a certificate will award an Imperial Grand Challenge Certificate to the cat they prefer out of the two and an Imperial Reserve Grand Challenge/Premier Certificate to the other cat. The Imperial Reserve Grand is awarded in case the Imperial Grand winner is disqualified for any reason, then the Imperial Reserve steps up to the Imperial Grand place. Again if the judge does not think that the cats are worthy of a certificate then these can be withheld. If the Imperial Grand certificate is withheld the Imperial Reserve is automatically withheld as well. Your cat needs to collect 5 certificates from 5 different judges (although these can be the same judges as awarded the Challenge/Premier certificates) to earn the title of Imperial Grand Champion for Adults or Imperial Grand Premier for Neuters.

*Miscellaneous Classes* Really a bit of fun, and a chance to enter your cat under a number of different judges. These classes are still split per breed section and Adult/Kitten/Neuter sections but all colours and sexes compete against each other. Examples of the different classes are (although these do vary from show to show) :
*SENIOR* Exhibits over the age of two years and under seven years on day of show
*ADOLESCENT* Exhibit over 9 calendar months and under 15 months on day of show
*JUNIOR* Exhibits over 9 calendar months and under 2 years on day of show
*LIMIT* Exhibits that have not won more than four first prizes in any class under GCCF rules.
*NOVICE* Exhibits that have not won a first prize in any class at a show under GCCF rules.
*MAIDEN* Exhibits that have not won a first, second or third prize at a show under GCCF rules.
*DEBUTANTE* Exhibits, which have never been shown before. A win as a kitten in this class does not
count when the exhibit is shown as an Adult or Neuter & Debutante entry as an Adult
does not count when the exhibit is neutered and shown.
*BREEDERS* Exhibits bred by Exhibitors who are also the registered owners.
*NON BREEDERS* Exhibits not bred by Exhibitors who are also the registered owners.
*VISITORS* Exhibits who live further than X miles from the show hall.
*RADIUS* Exhibits who live within X miles from the show hall.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

What a comprehensive and excellent breakdown.
A great help for people new to showing.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*brilliant info saikou ...... see if you can join any of the cat clubs as well like TBRCC and or TPRBCC specialy as you may want to get a breeding queen later, but i would get her transfered into your own name Kirstie *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ulster Siamese & All Breeds Cat Club Bangor Castle Leisure Centre, Castle Park Avenue, Bangor, Co. Down. N. Ireland BT20 4BN
CHANGE OF DATE


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

DO they not have Tica shows?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

not yet i don't think.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats great that you'll be showing Molly, she's such a beautifull cat.. I'm sure she'll do very well!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i havent been to a cat show for years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i love going and seeing them all its agreat day out, and seeing all the different breeds,


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Thankyou. There is a show near us on 1st December, so I think we'll try and make that the first one. 

Do I need to be a member of the GCCF to enter? If I send off my pink slip to changeownership of my Molyltoday, can I put 'applied for' or similar in the appropriate box? (saw something about this on the GCCF site) 

She might try to kill me if I bathe her,  so is this really needed or best? If so, we'd better get practicing! Does she need any trimming etc other than claws, or is it 'au naturel'? 

Anythign else I need to know? 

Thanks ever so much!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Sorry, also, as she is a neuter, can she only enter the neuter class, or other classes?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

jackson said:


> Thankyou. There is a show near us on 1st December, so I think we'll try and make that the first one.
> 
> Do I need to be a member of the GCCF to enter? If I send off my pink slip to changeownership of my Molyltoday, can I put 'applied for' or similar in the appropriate box? (saw something about this on the GCCF site)
> 
> ...


When you fill out the form just put TAF (transfer applied for) in the box where you would normally put the registration number. GCCF must receive your pink slip at least 21 days prior to the show. Be careful when filling the entry form that all the details are spelt exactly as is on the pink slip.......the GCCF imposes a fine for incorrectly filled forms.

It would be a good idea to start grooming and bathing depending what breed she is, if long or semi-longhaired then she will have to be bathed for a show. Clip her nails before a bath or she may try and shred you.

Neutered cats can only enter the classes for neuters, they dont compete with the entire cats unless they are put forward for Best in Show.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Saikou's show information is brilliant, can it be made into a sticky please?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Saikou's show information is brilliant, can it be made into a sticky please?


agree, cos things like that confuse me and that run down is absolutely fab!! xx


----------

